# ebbetts pass yesterday 6/30



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

My buddy is up training for the death ride....amazing how much snow is still up there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice - I'm hoping to get an Ebbetts Pass ride in soon!


----------



## z3phrn (Mar 19, 2011)

That is frightening. Guess I'll pack wool socks.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Leave the wool at home. I rode there 7/2. It was warm. Almost hot. The waterfalls are going nuts!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

So, I imagine a lot of water crossing the road in the corners? Should be beautiful up there this coming weekend...


----------

